# Help needed: bleeding during intercourse what investigations need to be done



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi im just wandering if anyone else has experienced this every time me and my OH do the deed i bleed it doesn't continue after it is over except once where I bled for 2 days and lost clots aswell been the doctors and he said he wont take it further until it happens a few more times even though ice told him I bleed every time during intercourse.....
Has anybody ever had this and been given an answer as to why it is happening?
I am meant to be doing an egg share cycle starting down regging september but i feel I need answers before i start this 
Thanks


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

hi loopy loo
I think this defiantly needs investigating via Hystoscopy or Laproscopy
your GP has fobbed you off a bit there I feel  
I would return to them and make it clear you want it taken further, particularly as you are ttc
best of luck
xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

K jade thanks for replying...i do feel as though my doctor has robbed me off... I did have a hysteroscopy 2 years ago and it was fine but i never had the bleeding then...I've phoned my clinic hoping that they will agree with what I'm saying and try and get me in for another hysteroscopy 
Such a worry all the time xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Can I ask what CIN is? Sorry I'm being dumb
I had a smear about 18 months ago and it came back clear they always have but they won't do another 1 now for 18 months because my last 1 was normal so im stuck as to what to do my doctor was useless xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

I did have chlamydia about 7 years ago but got it treated and I've recently had swabs done and they all came back normal which i knew they would have been with current partner nearly 6 years if I wasn't clear he would have been in big trouble lol 

Where would I go to pay for a private smear? I am worried about it all especially after the big bleed I had and i dont want to go into treatment if something is wrong with my body as i feel it's a waste of money xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks hun im only down the road from sutton you g to book in to see my gp tomorrow and if they won't do anything then i will have to look elsewhere so frustrating when doctors won't listen to us im sure we know our bodies better than anyone else xx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, Hope you get it sorted. My friend was only 23 with 3 children had a family history of abnormal cells and her GP refused to do anything she also bled with intercourse. She had her first smear on her 25th birthday and she had level 4 pre cancerous cells, luckily they got everything and she now has the all clear, but a very difficult time for the family. Especially as she knew something was wrong.
Hope you get answers soon xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank for your replies girls....i have been my gp this morning and he is concerned so has booked me an appointment for 2 weeks time to get myself checked out im so relieved that he agreed that something isn't right  xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks boo...just hoping it goes well xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi all just to let you know I've been to the hospital today and they found that I have cervical extortion its basically where the inner cervix protrudes through onto the outer cervix I am now waiting to be booked in for a colposcopy to get it all sorted...so glad I finally have an answer going to see if they will also do a biopsy to make sure there is nothing untoward there....only downfall is that I wont be able to do treatment until after christmas so i feel bad for my recipient xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Boo she didn't say anything about a biopsy but would I be able to request it? As im not due a smear until 2019 

Thank you im just glad I know there is a reason for it all....im really not looking forward to having it done but these things have to be done xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi all just thought I'd update had my colposcopy today and they took 2 biopsies she said I may have pre cancerous cells on the 1 part and she could also see the cervical ectropion

4 weeks for results then 2-3 weeks later the procedure 

Do you reckon I would be able to have the endometrial scratch before I have the procedure (if the results are ok) and then start buserelin injections about a week after the procedure? 

If they find precancerous cells will I have to put my treatment on hold? 

Sorry for the questions I'm just gutted about not being able to start treatment and for keeping my recipient waiting so long xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

My consultant says that I can have my endometrial scratch before treatment and that I can start buserelin after that on day 2 of my cycle

But I'm worried because there was a white patch on my cervix and I've just read that they use a vinegar liquid to make the abnormal cells stand out and I had a white patch so now I feel like treatment will be postponed 

I'm not sure I can go ahead with treatment after all this I've had enough now 
My life has been on hold for over 6 years now and I can't keep living like it holding on to that little bit of hope even though it may never happen 

Sorry for the moan just feeling sorry for myself and also now worried about the biopsy xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks hun

I feel like I shouldn't be moaning as I have my son from a previous relationship but tbh I've always dealt with the infertility quite well but I think now it's all just getting to me 

I take my hat off to you being on this journey 12 years and you still seem so positive I think it's fantastic

Thank you for replying I do appreciate it...this site atm is a godsend so supportive

Fingers crossed you get things sorted soon hun xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi just to update I've had my results from my biopsy this morning and it shows I have pre cancerous change to my cervix they say it is cin3 so I'm in to speak about it and get treatment on November 13th

So frustrated but nothing I can do but get on with things 

Feel sorry for my recipient as I now have to pull out as won't be able to start treatment for 6-12 months if at all xx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Sorry you have to experience this. 
I had cin2, discovered while in process of starting ivf. I had cryotherapy and in less than 4 months started ivf, I have to say, the dr from the ivf clinics didn’t seem to care so much for it.
My repeat smear after came back normal with no evidence of hpv infection.
Due to have another repeat smear this month, hopefully with no issues.
It is a frightening experience but it’s easily treatable.
Good luck and I hope you’ll be soon back on the ivf train.


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you both for replying 

Aley it's all a bit surreal tbh I've always had normal smears so how I've suddenly gone to cin3 is just crazy...fingers crossed your smear comes back normal xx

Boo i am very glad you commented on this post 2 as like you've said atleast it has been found and I can get it treated going to phone the clinic on Monday to see what they say tbh now I don't even want to start before Xmas I want to get myself right first xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you hun I defo will I just want to get all this sorted...excatly what I was thinking xx


----------

